# StrangeDog covers, on ebay right now...



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

There are a few covers on ebay right now, But I wonder how Frank feels about people buying his covers, for there own profit?
I would imagine, he must not feel very good about it.
But, it can't be controlled.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I love Strangedog's covers.  I accidently ordered two Old World Maps, I just got excited and pressed the buttons twice.... what can I say.  I sold one for 10 bucks to a poster on this forum who wanted one because she was a retired airline hostess. I fell for it. She put it up within 12 hours on eBay.  It sold for a little over 43 dollars.  I told her that I sold the cover to her as a favor, and that I was disappointed that she so cravenly offered it up on eBay, I didn't get an answer back, and she has not posted since...... I have sold three other Strangedog's covers, two for 10 dollars each, and sent one for free, and have zero regrets regarding those transactions.  I had more than I needed, through greed, and then sold a few for a low price or nothing.....  What can I say.............. 
I need to join S.C.A.  Strangedog Covers Anonymous........
I don't know how Frank feels about the secondary market for his covers.  

I also feel that it is disrespectful to resell them at a profit.  Don't know why, just have some loyal bones for the Strangedog Man.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

ricky said:


> I love Strangedog's covers. I accidently ordered two Old World Maps, I just got excited and pressed the buttons twice.... what can I say. I sold one for 10 bucks to a poster on this forum who wanted one because she was a retired airline hostess. I fell for it. She put it up within 12 hours on eBay. It sold for a little over 43 dollars. I told her that I sold the cover to her as a favor, and that I was disappointed that she so cravenly offered it up on eBay, I didn't get an answer back, and she has not posted since...... I have sold three other Strangedog's covers, two for 10 dollars each, and sent one for free, and have zero regrets regarding those transactions. I had more than I needed, through greed, and then sold a few for a low price or nothing..... What can I say..............
> I need to join S.C.A. Strangedog Covers Anonymous........
> I don't know how Frank feels about the secondary market for his covers.
> 
> ...


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I understand that if you don't want it anymore or purchased too many in error, selling it on ebay is a good way to find someone who wants one, but the prices they're going for are ridiculous. There's one now with a buy it now of $125!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Holy cow. I just got my first Strangedog cover, actually its my first non original cover for my Kindle period. I just happened to see the old world maps, he had 2 in stock. Gone in minutes, I got lucky. Goes well with my nautical stuff in my house. 

So they snatch them up and then re sell them? Then I feel good I got at least one of them. 


But what happened to you Ricky really bothers me. I like to think that Karma takes care of stuff like that in the long run. The old wiccan saying, how does it go, you get back what you put out and if you put out negative stuff it comes back three fold? 

Capitalism at its worse.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Well I wasn't going to reply to this thread but since I am being accused of buying stuff just to turn a profit on ebay I feel I must. I am the one on ebay selling the cat & old map cover currently. I have no outrageous minimum price and I would be perfectly happy if they sell for the $10 they are currently being bidded on. I also selling my kindle on ebay. I got carried away buying covers just to realize I prefer my sony reader to do it feeling more like holding a book and the formats available are my preference. So excuse me for trying to get back the $50 I spent on a couple of covers. I could have sold them with the kindle but I know from past experience on ebay that I didn't want to get 5 emails asking for me to sell the cover separately . The covers are new. I had them in my kindle to try it out but by then I had decided I don't like the kindle anyway so I was going to sell it. Its hardly a crime to try to sell something I spent money on. I spent $50 on those covers and would like to try to get that back. I'm not passing them off as my creation , nor am I having more than a 3 day auction on them. So excuse me. Not all of us can just afford to to loose tons of money on stuff we bought or take some moral high road that gosh I will just throw it out rather than try sell something we paid money for!


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Lisanr,
I don't think anyone begrudges you trying to get your money back for something you bought & didn't like. I think we have a problem with people who but stuff from Strangedog, or where ever, knowing they don't want it/plan on using it & sell it for a profit, sometimes a large profit.  There are plenty of people on this board who want a strangedog cover & can't get them because they sell out so quickly, and you could sell your stuff on this board in the buy, barter, trade section (I think that's what it's called) Know what I mean?
Kristie


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

It is a free market. If you buy something and want to try and resell it on EBay that is fine by me. If people are willing to pay more then the original price for the item, that is fine by me. 

If Frank wanted to make sure that people who want covers get one then he could allow people to order them online and wait for them to be ready. That way people can put in their order and then wait for Frank to make it when he feels like it. You can only order one cover at a time. You cannot put in a second order until after you have received your first order. 

It doesn't fix the problem but it does mean that people don't have to check the web site regularly or hope that they are one of the lucky few to get a cover. It prevents people from buying up what he has and then selling them on Ebay because they have to wait in line like everyone else.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I do NOT have a problem with people buying things and then selling them again.  I buy used books that I sell on eBay...  What I do have a problem with is that the poster PM'd me regarding how she had been looking for this particular cover for a long time, and then when she received it, PM'd me again a few times telling me how perfect it was for her.  I just felt deceived somehow.  

Gentle rant is over now...I have a bad habit of taking things too personally.  Sorry, didn't mean to upset anyone... 

Lisanr, I am not accusing you of anything.  I recognized my cover on eBay a few weeks ago.  I am happy that there is a secondary market for ALL the stuff we may want to sell or get our money back on.  I hope you get a very good price for your covers!  I am sorely tempted to bid for the Cats one, but I am in the doghouse for a while for spending so much money on covers and skins lately....


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Lisanr said:


> Well I wasn't going to reply to this thread but since I am being accused of buying stuff just to turn a profit on ebay I feel I must. I am the one on ebay selling the cat & old map cover currently. I have no outrageous minimum price and I would be perfectly happy if they sell for the $10 they are currently being bidded on. I also selling my kindle on ebay. I got carried away buying covers just to realize I prefer my sony reader to do it feeling more like holding a book and the formats available are my preference. So excuse me for trying to get back the $50 I spent on a couple of covers. I could have sold them with the kindle but I know from past experience on ebay that I didn't want to get 5 emails asking for me to sell the cover separately . The covers are new. I had them in my kindle to try it out but by then I had decided I don't like the kindle anyway so I was going to sell it. Its hardly a crime to try to sell something I spent money on. I spent $50 on those covers and would like to try to get that back. I'm not passing them off as my creation , nor am I having more than a 3 day auction on them. So excuse me. Not all of us can just afford to to loose tons of money on stuff we bought or take some moral high road that gosh I will just throw it out rather than try sell something we paid money for!


Nothing directed at you I understand what your saying! 
You just want to get your money back...point well taken.


----------



## SophieD (Dec 16, 2008)

I really like the looks of the Strangedog covers especially the Old World Map but I also like the Cats version.  Unfortunately they're all sold out.  Does anyone know when they might be back in stock?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I just got one of the old world covers last week, he only had 2 of them for sale. He just took pre orders on 2 designs so I think he will be busy a while. I just got lucky, I just happened to check out the site and there were 2 map style listed and I jumped on it. 

I really like how those covers are designed. Very easy to hold. 

Just keep an eye on the page and keep checking as many times as you can.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks. I probably overreacted. I just saw the thread and wanted to say I didn't buy the covers just to sell them. I got overzealous about buying covers and then decided I really preferred my Sony reader. That's just me. I listed the covers separate from the kindle on ebay mainly because I wanted them to go to people who truly wanted the covers and whoever buys my kindle may not really want them.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

> I do NOT have a problem with people buying things and then selling them again. I buy used books that I sell on eBay... What I do have a problem with is that the poster PM'd me regarding how she had been looking for this particular cover for a long time, and then when she received it, PM'd me again a few times telling me how perfect it was for her. I just felt deceived somehow.


I would be pissed with that as well. It feels dishonest.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't have a problem with people reselling covers on eBay, especially Strangedog covers. I spent so much time rechecking his site just to find out that I didn't look at the right minute and they were sold out again. I think there are many people that would love to have the chance to see a cover on eBay and be able to bid on and at least have a chance of receiving it.

I'm not putting Frank down in anyway. He states very clearly that he makes them in his spare time. 

I also know that it would be so nice to be able to go to a local store and see the covers before making a purchase, then there may not be so much buying and reselling. But since we can't go and find any brand of cover in local stores we have to buy them knowing that we may need to resell to find the cover that's right for each of us.

Selling on this board is a great way to do that but at the same time it goes back to being the first one that see it and then it's gone. At least on eBay, if it's something you really want you have the chance to bid to what you feel comfortable paying and you have a higher chance of getting one.

I think it's a compliment to Frank that his covers are so highly wanted.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

love2read said:


> I think it's a compliment to Frank that his covers are so highly wanted.


It also shows that if you have a talent, you can make a few bucks regardless of how bad the economy is. Good for him.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

I can understand why they are being sold on Ebay. The guy that makes them really doesn't make any effort to keep them in stock and it gets frustrating to have to check over and over to see if any are available. People just don't have the time for such nonsense, and if they really really want one and see it on Ebay, they'll grab it. Sellers know this. I don't know if the Ebay sales bother Frank or not, but if they do, he can stop the high bid prices by at least trying to maintain an inventory. The more available they are on his site the less they'll be in demand on Ebay.  

For the record, I'm happy with the one cover I have (M-Edge) so the difficulty in obtaining a Strangedog cover doesn't bother me.  Of course if Vera Bradley ever starts making Kindle covers I'm in trouble...LOL!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Sellers can end auctions early but Ebay doesn't like it very much. Sorry you missed out!


----------

